# Kennwort speichern [XP zugriff auf Samba]



## Gudy (12. April 2006)

Hi,
ich möchte mit Xp Prof Rechner auf Freigaben zugreiffen die Samba bereit stellt, das geht auch 100%. Ich habe keine Domane zur verfügung und habe deshalb einfach Netzlaufwerke verbunden und diese werden bei starten auch wieder hergestellt. Nur muss ich dann jedes mal nach dem Starten das Kennwort einmal neu eingeben und dann speichert er es wieder.

Man kann unter Benutzer bei Windows XP Kennwörter hinterlegen, nur geht das glaub ich nur bei einer Domane, sonst sind die Kennwörter immer leer. 

Das Problem ist also so wie es aussieht wirklich nur das speichern der Kennwörter von Windows, kennt einer das Problem?

Danke


----------

